# 16\32Ch Seq, AtmosFX, Total FX or Holograms



## gigalights (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello all. this may seem like a strange request but here it goes. I have been running a charity drive during my Halloween and Christmas shows for years. LOR sequences, Blowups, Blow-molds, 50,000+ lights, tons of homemade gizmos and a 120" movie screen. Long story short, I lost half of my digital effects and sequences during my last move. The external drive vanished*faster than a crooked*politicians approval rating. LOL who am I kidding, they are all crooks!! So I am reaching out to my fellow decorating fanatics for a helping hand. I am in need of 32Ch or 16Ch sequences and and AtmosFx Halloween and or Christmas digital projection video's I can get. I had every one AtmosFx*and Total FX put out. I also had a ton of various other digital effects. Any help would be appreciated as I want to keep my charity drive going. Over the past 7 years we have raised well over $20,000 dollars for various local charities. I want to keep the spirit of giving alive in my community and keep my charity moving full steam ahead. %100 of the donations go to the selected charity. My family pays for all of the related costs of running the show. Any help would be MUCH appreciated.*

Thank you

God Belss

Brian

PS: IF anyone knows of someone selling LOR boxes at a cheap price please let me know. Another casualty of the move. My spare box got DROPPED!!* Was a sad day!


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

for LOR sequences the best place to get them is on the LOR forum


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

I lost my Atmos FX projections when my computer crapped out. I emailed them and explained the situation. They seen I had purchased them and resent me the link to download them again. 

Atmos is great and I will never purchase from anyone else.


----------

